# PB-13 behind the listening position



## gskinusa (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi
This past weekend I used the REW to identify the proper location for the sub and eventually had it moved behind the couch (listening position). The bass is smooth so far but I am some what uncomfortable with the position. I am feeling something could be missing. Will I get the chest thumping effect even with the sub behind the listening position or only if I had it in the front I can experience it. Any help in asserting or alleviating my concern will help me a lot in taking next steps if needed. Appreciate any feedback any one can provide.
Thanks

Note: Just have the REW graph of the current position attached below just in case if it helps.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

When I had a single sub, the only place it really gave me any chest thumo was in the back, virtually right behind the listening position. I have my dual subs located in the rear of the room now and they are GREAT! 

Most car subwoofers are rear mounted and most of those manage to kick you in the chest, so...


----------



## threadlock (Mar 31, 2008)

Placing the sub just behind the listening position really gives the best thump on the chest that some people are looking for. But in my case, it feels very unnatural. I can always feel/know that the sub is behind. Even inside the car, I can always hear that bass is coming at the rear and not at the front as it should be. It is quite unnatural since kickdrums and performers should be in the front stage and not at the rear.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

In my theater I have my subs behind curtains in the back. I also have curtains in the front stage. When i first moved the subs to the back of the room I asked people that didn't know where they were if they could place the subs. Most were certain they were up front, a few couln't tell. I think very much of the issue is that you KNOW it's 'wrong', and your head makes the assumption it's gotta sound wrong.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

To say that placing the sub has to be in any particular position of the room is false. Typically corner placement will give you the best response but not always. The low frequencies (below 60Hz) are non directional and should not be able to be heard coming from any part of the room if set up properly. Car subs are a totally different ball game. 
In the end its fully dependent on room acoustics, dimensions and the type of sub being used.


----------



## gskinusa (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's input. I guess its just psychological than what it really is. I am slowly trying to get used to it. I think after I watch a few movies it should settle down. It is lot smoother though and I can even push the gain on the sub little more as it is not causing irregular "boom" effects. Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> To say that placing the sub has to be in any particular position of the room is false. Typically corner placement will give you the best response but not always. The low frequencies (below 60Hz) are non directional and should not be able to be heard coming from any part of the room if set up properly. Car subs are a totally different ball game.
> In the end its fully dependent on room acoustics, dimensions and the type of sub being used.


If you're using a 80hz crossover with a 12db per octave slope, you'll have directional cues coming from the sub loud enough to draw your attention to it. 

Sometimes, you'll have harmonics that also pulls you into the direction of the sub. Best bet it to try it out with your equipment and see if you can tell.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... you might try a 60Hz x-over and see how that works if you are able to localize it and your mains can handle 60Hz okay. 

Another way to possibly and probably resolve the issue is to buy another one and put it up front. :spend:


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Been there/ done that.

Even went to the trouble to use a device to equalize and adjust the arrival time of both subs for the primary listening position was the same.

Sound like the sub was in the middle of my head. Thought I could get use to it, but that didn't happen.

You might also use a steeper slope if your receiver/preamp has that function available for the subwoofer.


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

I've had a similar experience to JimP with nearfield/rear subwoofer placement. I think it's largely dependent on the room and the individual. At least in my room, nearfield/rear placement simply doesn't work well. But again, people should try it for themselves - it obviously works great for a lot of folks.


----------



## DaveN (Oct 6, 2009)

I've had a pair of SVS subs behind the listening position, but not nearfield, and the entire theater was filled with non-directional bass. It all depends on your room and equipment. You can always place the sub at your listening position and then walk around the room to find where it sounds best.


----------



## tpaxadpom (Jul 15, 2006)

Typically rear placement of subs means nearfield. I ended up placing my 2 Ultra's in the rear and running my fronts full range. Nearfield placement creates flatter/more uniform frequency response. I only use built-in parametric EQ to flatten the main room modes. Though the end result will depend on many factors.


----------

